# the asprin thread



## missmayhem

is anybody on here taking asprin, i have just started, hoping it will help things along


----------



## wish2bmum

No, but I'm interested to know what you take asprin for? lol


----------



## hollyw79

Yes, I am - just started it about a week or so ago- had my mc 3-4 weeks ago. I am taking 81mg a day. My reasoning? Well, I have 2 close friends who had multiple mc and their doc had them take it- they've both had a subsequent successful pregnancy and BOTH are preggo right now and doing well.. My thoughts on it is that I am not going to wait til I lose baby #3 or 4 to try it- it can't hurt at all and may help. 

Here is an older link on Bnb about this:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/198673-baby-aspirin-just-thought-id-share.html


----------



## hollyw79

Here is another good link:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-baby-aspirin-and-how-is-it-related-to-fertility.html

You *could* even take it every other day if you wanted, just for a slight boost


----------



## nemo1

I am on baby asprin - sadly because I've had fairly high BP from the start. To be honest it doesn't reduce my BP and when they prescribed it to me, I thought "oh no, hope it doesn't affect bubba" but was pleasantly surprised at the benefits of it when I came home and googled it.


----------



## sleonie

I can't really take Asprin as I have had bleeding in my stomach previously :( 

I wonder if there is an alternative?


----------



## Hanskiz

I'm really interested in this but haven't actually gone out and bought any yet. I may try an every other day approach though. I don't have any real reason to take it other than (as Holly says) not wanting to wait until I've had 2 or 3 losses before trying it. I may well get some and start taking it this week. More research required!!! 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sleonie

Is it to stop the blood clotting problems in the placenta?


----------



## hollyw79

sleonie said:


> Is it to stop the blood clotting problems in the placenta?

It helps blood flow which can only be a positive thing! Definitely check out the links I posted above! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Hanskiz said:


> I'm really interested in this but haven't actually gone out and bought any yet. I may try an every other day approach though. I don't have any real reason to take it other than (as Holly says) not wanting to wait until I've had 2 or 3 losses before trying it. I may well get some and start taking it this week. More research required!!!
> :hugs::hugs:

Yeah, I am just afraid to lose ANY more and then be told "oh you should try baby aspirin" especially personally knowing 2 ladies were who advised to take it after recurrent miscarriages.


----------



## missmayhem

hello girls, glad to see i am not alone, i have had two definate MC's this year and one possible, i had positive IC's but never got round to testing with another brand......


i am taking baby asprin in the hope that it will stop any future loss.... getting pregnant isn't the problem however staying pregnant is


----------



## Cornish

I am taking 75mg a day as suggested by Holly, I take it along with a prenatal vit, omega 3, folic acid, some honey and a gulp of grapefruit - all things suggested on various threads on this site. Im going with a try it all approach. Going to give soy a try once af arrives also!


----------



## missmayhem

oh bugger did or didn't i take my asprin this morning........


----------



## Tasha16

I am also taking aspirin, I don't have any problems with my blood as I have had tests to see but the consultant said to try it as it won't do any harm x


----------



## mummy2girls

Im going to start taking it when i get my bfp!

Thing is ive read different things on when to stop taking it? when would you stop? 12 weeks? or longer x


----------



## baileykenz

very interesting..


----------



## hollyw79

mummy2girls said:


> Im going to start taking it when i get my bfp!
> 
> Thing is ive read different things on when to stop taking it? when would you stop? 12 weeks? or longer x

Why not take it before getting a BFP???


----------



## mummy2girls

I used to take it everyday for 3 months and didnt get a bfp so i gave up! 
Not sure wether to or not when i spoke to my doctor he said he didnt really recommend it :nope:


----------



## bostonblonde

Yep, my doctor prescribed low-dose aspirin for me just in case, to take daily even before BFP. I seriously hope it works too! Anything that might help is good.


----------



## mememe123

I am in as well.. Going to Wally mart on my lunch going to pick up. 
: ) Thanks. 

I am assuming this will help with just having D/C which is very invasive on uterus. I do have late miscarriages though... I wonder if this would still be beneficial for late miscarriage?? Altough it does not hurt to try... i like Hollys opinion.


----------



## missmayhem

well, i am just back from my enternal scan so we shall see what that flags up, he did say it all looked ok thou

kept asking repeatedly the last date of my period..... dunno what that is all about!


i just hope the asprin helps when i get my next BFP


----------



## hollyw79

I Hope it helps too for me as I just started it a couple of weeks ago too. Having more blood flow to the uterus definitely can't be a bad thing!


----------



## Justkeeptryin

I was reading these posts thinking that this sounds really positive and Im going to start on the baby aspirin, then I read some things that kind of warn against it. Why are things never straight foward. After one miscarriage I am terrified of suffering another


----------



## debzie

Well ladies after stalking this post and googling asprin I have started taking it spoke to one of the docs at work and he agreed that it will do more good than harm. He advised 75mg tablets so thats what I got. I will try anything at the mo. x


----------



## hollyw79

Justkeeptryin said:


> I was reading these posts thinking that this sounds really positive and Im going to start on the baby aspirin, then I read some things that kind of warn against it. Why are things never straight foward. After one miscarriage I am terrified of suffering another

I'm sure some of what you're reading is about regular aspirin- a lot of the ones that I read that were questionable were not about baby aspirin- regular can be dangerous because it's a high dose. Ultimately though, I know what you mean. It's really a personal decision...


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I maybe posted too soon without doing a google search. I came across lots of more good success stories about the baby aspirin. people saying that they had maybe suffered 6 miscarriages or so and then went onto have more than one successful pregnancy only after they started taking the aspirin. Its got to be more than coincidence. Im definetely going to give it a try, I definetely agree that theres more chance of it doing good than harm. Im glad I've read up on this, Im feeling a bit more positive already. It will be good to see how we all get on...in the near future hopefully x


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Everyone..!
Was in this forum until I got my BFP in Feb...as soon as that happened I started on 75mg aspirin a day until I went to see my dr - who was not sure it was a good thing. I was taking it for about 2 weeks after BFP then I stopped as I didn't want to go against dr#s advice until I heard further.....

Then I had a scan at 6w at EPAU- and lo and behold, they saw a hb and everything was progressing as it should. I asked my consulatant at EPAU about taking 75 mg aspirin daily - she said at the end of the day it was my choice, but there were no harmful side effects. In fact she said many eminient drs are prescribing it to women with recurrent mc and with me already having had one mmc - I just didn't want to take the risk. So since 6w scan have been taking 75 mg aspirin daily plus pre-natal vits. 

I think the general advice from my consultant was to take it as soon as you get your BFP, I am not sure if taking before affects implantation etc - so maybe worth asking dr?

Anyway - I really hope this one sticks for me and I hope to see all of you very soon over in the PAL section.

xx


----------



## hollyw79

glaciergirl~ I am so glad things are going well for you! I appreciate your insight and it's always good to hear a positive story!

I've heard from 2 close friends that it helps with conception and for the pregnancy itself as well.. just make sure it's BABY aspirin here are some links that I found on it:

Baby Aspirin is known to suppress natural
killer cells in the uterus, so it is used
for those with immune problems.
Because Aspirin thins your blood,
it also improves blood flow to the ovaries,
improving follicle development,
and improves blood flow to the uterus,
improving the quality of the uterine lining.
This increases the odds that implantation will
be successful. Also, during pregnancy, it will help
prevent miscarriage or fetal demise in those
prone to blood clots. Having blood clots form in the
placenta and/or umbilical cord is the cause
of many of these pg losses. 

(https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/howto.htm)

Here is another good link too:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/reasons-to-use-baby-aspirin-if-you-are-trying-to-conceive.html


----------



## missmayhem

i am so glad to see that i am not alone!!! after three miscarriages i don't think that i could face another to be honest!!! thats why i started on the asprin in the vain hope that it may help.

it has other health benefits to which is a plus


----------



## hotpinkangel

Hi... I had 2 m/c in march and april last year, doctors wouldn't help me until i lost anothet baby so i decided to start taking 75mg of aspirin every day. I could get pregnant easily but it wouldn't stick :-( a month after starting the aspirin i got my 3rd BFP that year and i was terrified i would lose this one too, i took the aspirin every day until 35 weeks, and on 10th feb this year i gave birth to my gorgeous little boy Oliver ) me and OH honestly think that Ollie wouldn't be here without the aspirin. Just thought it might help to tell you my story. Good luck to all of you girls, hope u get your sticky BFP's soon!!! 
Em xx


----------



## missmayhem

congrats on Olly!!!

i am the same i can get pregnant not a bloody problem, but staying pregnant is the issue which is why i am hoping the asprin will help it stick!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

hotpinkangel said:


> Hi... I had 2 m/c in march and april last year, doctors wouldn't help me until i lost anothet baby so i decided to start taking 75mg of aspirin every day. I could get pregnant easily but it wouldn't stick :-( a month after starting the aspirin i got my 3rd BFP that year and i was terrified i would lose this one too, i took the aspirin every day until 35 weeks, and on 10th feb this year i gave birth to my gorgeous little boy Oliver ) me and OH honestly think that Ollie wouldn't be here without the aspirin. Just thought it might help to tell you my story. Good luck to all of you girls, hope u get your sticky BFP's soon!!!
> Em xx

awww that's an awesome success story~ thanks for popping in!! 

and I loooooooooooooooooove your son's name! SOOO cute!


----------



## Disneynut

Like the rest, thats my problem to. No issues getting pregnant, but making it stick, thats where I'm having issues. Im seeing my GYN today for a follow-up from my miscarriage last week, and I'm gonna ask about the baby asprin and see what they say. Even if they say no, or dont need it, Im half tempted just to take it anyways. I got this feeling if I take it, it would help me out A LOT. I think I know my body more then some doctor. Doctors dont know everything! Doctors have gone and tell women they cant have kids, and next thing they know their patient is popping out a baby! After my appt today I'll check back in and let you all know what my GYN says.


----------



## Disneynut

Went to my drs today and asked about the baby aspirin and my GYN said that there really isnt much scientific proof about helping much of anything, but then he said, wait for about 6 weeks to start taking the baby aspirin. He basically wanted me to get passed my miscarriage and do some testing before I started the baby aspirin.


----------



## mummy2girls

when will you ladies stop taking the baby asprin?

I really want to try it next time but im scared of what may happen if i stopped taking it? sorry x


----------



## Serene123

I've been told to take aspirin from the moment I get a positive test, but I wouldn't have done it if I hadn't have had my problem found and been told to. It can have a negative affect too, and it's very dangerous taking aspirin when you're pregnant so you have to have regular scans. Honestly girls, if you don't _know_ your problem, it's not worth it. You could be causing baby harm for no reason.


----------



## hollyw79

mummy2girls said:


> when will you ladies stop taking the baby asprin?
> 
> I really want to try it next time but im scared of what may happen if i stopped taking it? sorry x

From what I've read- you should stop around 34-35 weeks because you don't want your blood to be thinned out for labor & delivery. I personally plan on taking it until then...


----------



## mummy2girls

Really? see i read so many different stories on this.

For me i already have 2 children & i didnt take low dose asprin with them so maybe im thinking i dont have a problem and dont need to take it?

But then again ive had 2 mcs since :/

My doc did advise me not to take it tho he thinks my mcs are just purely down to bad luck & nothing else he said low does asprin prob wouldnt make any difference to me to be honest but theres always thats what if it the back of my mind x


----------



## hollyw79

mummy2girls said:


> Really? see i read so many different stories on this.
> 
> For me i already have 2 children & i didnt take low dose asprin with them so maybe im thinking i dont have a problem and dont need to take it?
> 
> But then again ive had 2 mcs since :/
> 
> My doc did advise me not to take it tho he thinks my mcs are just purely down to bad luck & nothing else he said low does asprin prob wouldnt make any difference to me to be honest but theres always thats what if it the back of my mind x


It IS a matter of opinion. I have 2 close girlfriends that both had 2 mc and were both advised to take it to try from their doctor... neither one of them has clotting issues or anything- and if you search- A LOT of RE's DO prescribe it. It's one of those things that can't hurt but MAY help. You are not taking full adult size aspirin- yes, that is bad, and yes that is too much. The way I see it- I am NOT waiting to lose another 2-3 babies before trying this. One thing I thought about doing is just taking it every other day instead of daily- that way you are being even MORE cautious if you are really concerned about it. Both of my friends had a successful pregnancy after taking it and both are pregnant again.


----------



## WoodyA

Ive just bought some aspirin today 75mg but I'm quite cautious to take it after what some people have written on here.....


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi everyone, I met with my doctor this afternoon to discuss my miscarriage. He more or less said that these things often just cant be explained. I told him about my mum having 5 in the past and he actually said that these things dont tend to be hereditary believe it or not. I also discussed low progesterone and he didnt think this is an option just now. He did agree however that I should start taking the low dose aspirin along with 400mg of folic acid , he prescribed both. I had already started taking the aspirin anyway after reading so many good things but I felt further reassured that my doctor is a strong believer in this aswell and said it does absoluetly no harm, this may help any of you who are in doubt.
He also said that there is no need to even wait for a next period, its purely an individual choice down to how I feel. I've been told that the minute I get another positive test I have to call the surgery and they will take my blood levels for HGC and progesterone and closely monitor me, this makes me feel more positive about things x


----------



## truthbtold

Im lurking, can am still confused on what kind of aspirin to look for in the store could someone possibly post a link to the exact aspirin everyone is taking?


----------



## WoodyA

It's any low dose aspirin, less than 81mg

It comes coated or dispersible or I think in the USA you have a chewable baby/child version


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Im lurking, can am still confused on what kind of aspirin to look for in the store could someone possibly post a link to the exact aspirin everyone is taking?

you can buy in almost any pharmacy- you can even ask the pharmacy to point it out - but it's on the regular shelves.. baby aspirin .. aka low dose aspirin- in either 75 or 81mg. For example:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bayer-Or...ose-Baby-Aspirin-Pain-Reliever-81-mg/10316158


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly because I was just about to say the lowest dosage I could find in the US is 81mg.


----------



## hollyw79

truthbtold said:


> Thanks Holly because I was just about to say the lowest dosage I could find in the US is 81mg.

.

:thumbup: that's what you want :)


----------



## truthbtold

Thanks Holly I picked up a bottle today at lunch and popped one right away.


----------



## DaisyBee

I had a visit with my OB dr last fall - I went to see her before trying to get pregnant w/ baby #2. She suggested that I go on baby asprin because of my outcome of my 1st pregnancy (Megan). I have borderline high blood pressure. THey dont give me meds for it - but I was monitored a lot during my pregnancy. Megan wasnt really growing towards the end & they decided to induce at 37 weeks. My placenta was smaller than normal because of the blood flow (with the high bp). The thought is that the baby asprin can help w/ the blood flow to the uterus & placenta. 

I was taking baby asprin before I got pregnant the 2nd time - and miscarried in December at 6 weeks. So it didnt prevent my miscarriage. It was a natural miscarriage & they didnt find a cause - it was just one of those things.

I will be taking baby asprin while ttc again & continuing it through the pregnancy til adviced to stop by my dr.


----------



## JPARR01

I really want to start taking the baby aspirin but I have a feeling my doc will disagree with it... UGHH!!! I am torn.. there are some ladies on here that say their docs disagree and some that agree. Why can't there ever be one answer.


----------



## missmayhem

not all doctors agree with giving canibis on pre-scrption either........


i wouldn't advise long term use but for short term i am sure the pro outweigh the cons


----------



## spellfairy

im using it now cautiously thou. i had hbp with my 9 year old and pre eclampsia:( in end was ok. with my second i had bleeding at 6,7,9,17 and lost aT 19:( suspected SCH subchronic heatoma ( where egg rips slighty and when implanted it bleeds ever so slightly outside womb) eventually it can ruputure and placenta breaks away and baby also and this causes a mc:( i passed a HUGE blood clot size of scone at 6half weeks (thought it was the baby) then one at 7 and they saw one on scan at 9 weeks, girl shoulda got doc but she sent me home, i called my doc she said aw they cant take it out hopefully itll break up (SHE SHOULDS GAVE ME ASPRIN) i didnt know:( I KNOW NOW THOU:( i will be taken it to help blood flow and stopping around 34 weeks pregnant thats if i get pregnant lol


----------



## WoodyA

So I don't know if this is coincidence or not but since I've been taking the aspirin my cramps have considerably reduced


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> So I don't know if this is coincidence or not but since I've been taking the aspirin my cramps have considerably reduced

Well it's a painkiller so I'd imagine even in really low doses it would help a bit? Added bonus!!! :thumbup:


----------



## missmayhem

i'd see that as a bonus hun!!!


----------



## Tasha16

well ive been taking aspirin 75mg 4 3months now and still havent got pregnant. I usually fall pregnant straight away the longest time being 4months, well im on2 6months now and looks like af is starting so will b moving on 2 7months. Im thinking of stopping it and start again when i get my bfp. Just so u know i have been pregnant 5 times so i dont have a problem get pregnant, these resulted in 4mc's and 1 ectopic.

what r ur opinions on this x


----------



## chattyB

A friend of mine is currently 23 weeks, she had 4 previous mc. The Dr thought that the mc's were possibly due to a thin uterine lining caused possibly by a short luteal phase. It appears that the egg just didn't have a thick enough lining to implant in, resulting in early mc's.

For my friend, the aspirin worked by increasing blood flow to the uterus, therefore thickening the uterine lining ... and her next bean stuck (and has been stuck for the past 23 weeks!). She plans to remain on it until she reaches 35 weeks


----------



## DaisyBee

The asprin hasnt stopped me from getting pregnant. Both miscarriages were pregnancy's that happened the first month we were trying to get pregnant. I was on the baby asprin both times. I would think it might be just a fluke & not the baby asprin preventing pregnancy?

:hugs: Good luck!


----------



## LWood

My doc just told me not to take asprin...


----------



## DaisyBee

Its been ok'd 2ce for me now - by different dr's. One for my small placenta during pregnancy w/ Megan & now for miscarriages.


----------



## justwaiting

i'm in australia and I went to the chemist and asked for low dose aspirin and they gave me 100mg, is that too much? I have only taken it twice and have stopped because i can't find any information on it for australia, everything has said 81mg or 75mg. I dont want to hurt anything but I really want to try this I can't imagine surviving another mc.


----------



## caz & bob

ye 100mg is to much hun just take 75mg or 80mg x x x


----------



## spellfairy

I stopped taking ba and after tryin 4 months got pregnant. Doc says it's for 6 weeks to 34 weeks but let me start it at 4 weeks as I had bleeding at 6,7,9,17 and then loss at 19/21. I had previously stated on this thread I was so angry with Docs before with not giving me this. I will however say I took a load of soy this month and due to my partner getting chicken pox we only dtd once around ov and it was two days before positive test.


----------



## croydongirl

My doctor told me to take it after a bfp - but not before because it has the potential to interfere with implantation

Seems like so much confusion surrounding it. I just wish I knew what would help me keep a little one. 4 m/c later, I am ready for a big pregnant belly and a baby in my arms.

Good luck to all you ladies!


----------



## hollyw79

I just wanted to add my OWN recent experience with it.. I was definitely a supporter of taking it after talking to some friends who had mc and who had healthy pregnancies after taking it.. there is A LOT of evidence that shows it HELPS with implantation- improves the lining- increases the blood flow- ALL good things to help :thumbup: AND with some ladies ~ it's a good thing to prevent miscarriage. 

HOWEVER~ on occasion~ when you DO get a BFP~ it can hurt the placenta.. and I know this bc I am experiencing this RIGHT NOW. It can either cause placenta separation or abruption which is VERY dangerous. 

I JUST got my BFP & Have been taking it since I had my mc- well, I went for my 1st u/s and I am DEVASTATED bc I have a small area of placenta separation which my FS truly believes is bc I was taking baby aspirin and wants me to stop it ASAP. I have a pool of blood in my uterus right now. I go back this Friday to see how things are looking- thankfully- it's early enough that the baby doesn't rely on the placenta and it "SHOULD" heal- key word- SHOULD. I am crapping my pants right now in FEAR of losing my baby - BECAUSE of the baby aspirin. I have been put on like a modified bed rest for the time being until this PRAYERFULLY heals. Needless to say- I took it to AVOID a mc and hear I am in jeopardy of having one BECAUSE of it. 

Now, it does A LOT of great things for women and I'm not telling ANYONE to stop it- I am just providing a picture of the other side of the coin... from what we were told- baby aspirin prevents A LOT of mc- but for those who go on to miscarry- something like 80% of the time- it's FROM the baby aspirin contributing to it. 

Sooooo in my humble opinion- take it when you're trying to get preggo- but once you have that BFP~ lay off of it until you talk to your doctor and until you see that your baby is ok! I want NO ONE else to go through what I am going through now- just waiting to see if everything is going to be ok. 

So I just want to tell everyone to be careful with it.. if you google baby aspirin and placental abruption~ you can read more about it.. it's scary stuff! 

:hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

there is no 75mg or 81mg in Aus just 100 i think i'll just wait and ask fs next week


----------



## Tasha16

holly i pray everything is ok 4 u and ur baby, thank u 4 sharing ur story. I stopped the aspirin at the weekend and was going 2 take it again when i get my bfp as thats what the docs toke me 2 do. I dont usually struggle getting pregnant its keeping hold of them x


----------



## hollyw79

Tasha16 said:


> holly i pray everything is ok 4 u and ur baby, thank u 4 sharing ur story. I stopped the aspirin at the weekend and was going 2 take it again when i get my bfp as thats what the docs toke me 2 do. I dont usually struggle getting pregnant its keeping hold of them x

:hugs: thank you my dear! Best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## DaisyBee

:hugs: Holly - I hope you are doing ok. I'll be praying for you and your bean. Thank you for this information - I think it benefits everyone to hear this side of things.


----------



## caz & bob

holly hope all is ok hun x x x


----------



## weemoofrazz

I was advised by my midwife to take low dose aspirin as I have Raynaulds Disease and they were concerned about blood flow to the placenta and baby. I didn't take it during my last pregnancy (which was also my first) as I found out late on I was pregnant. I miscarried last week and had medical treatment which was successful. 

I am in two minds as to take it or not, like so many on here I have read conflicting reports concerning aspirin, I think I might just take the low dose anyway as it can probably only do more help than harm! 

Holly I hope all goes ok for you! 

Anyone else prescribed/advised to take it for Raynaulds? :D


----------



## hollyw79

I'm so sorry :( I know it's a REALLY hard decision so the best thing I can say is make sure your doctor clearly knows and ok's it and is monitoring you.. just in case! Bc it CAN be good and it CAN be bad! :hugs:


----------



## weemoofrazz

Thanks Hollyw I am seeing my GP tomorrow I'll ask his opinion. :)


----------



## TTC Again

Hi, I've been taking baby aspirin on and off as I've had 3 miscarriages in a row. My regular OB suggested I take it to be proactive (not based on any test results) after my second MC. The cycle I started taking it i got a BFP, which I later lost due to trisomy. I started seeing an RE who did more detailed testing and told me I do in fact have a blood clotting disorder and once I get a BFP she'll start me on Lovenox injections. She told me not to bother taking the aspirin.

So, I don't know what to do or who to listen to. After O I decided to start taking the aspirin again daily. Then at 7DPo I started spotting and now 9DPO it's gotten heavier. No clots...just brown and now red thin blood. Is this a weird AF or could this be from the aspirin? Note: this is an EXTREMELY short LP for me. I'm so confused!


----------



## whyme

Hi Ladies, I have just gone through a second mc this week - background: 1 ds aged 4 and mmc feb 2010, mc july 2011.

I am 41 and therefore don't have time on my side, so we paid privately to see a specialist, who we saw last night. He has suggested several blood tests and a biopsy to test for NK cells. I have spotted for four days before AF, since MMC last year, and recently started on vitamin B6, this defo helped with the spotting and in fact i got my BFP after 3 months on it. He was very interested in this 

Anyhow, doc said that quite often, recurrent mmc is down to clotting issues, and recommended (baby) aspirin - i double checked with him and wrote it down - He said to take 150mg (baby asprin = 75 mg, so two of them) - he said to take them from day 14 of the cycle ie BEFORE potential BFP. If no BFP, and AF arrives stop them and restart next cd14. If BFP, then keep taking until week 13....

He also recommended staying on the vitamin b6 - which he says is also fine in pregnancy.

He says that there is still so much research to be done and as a result alot they still don't know about. He is a very well respected consultant here, so I am going to consider the aspirin. He also wrote to my GP to see if i can have some of the blood tests via them, if free of charge in the first instance.


----------



## justwaiting

whyme - I though the dose had to be around 85mg rather than 150mg. I find it very hard to find 85 mg in Australia and can only get 100mg. It's very intersting ur dr suggested 150mg. good luck with everything I've heard it can't hurt


----------

